# First Bottle Stoppers



## Bigg081 (Apr 14, 2013)

My Girlfriend and I had some awesome shop time this weekend. Here are the fruits of our labor....

Kristen made the FBE and Mahogany. I made the Spalted Maple and the other....I think its cypress, not sure. 
[attachment=23141][attachment=23142]


----------



## BarbS (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, what original designs! These are all great.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 14, 2013)

What Barb said. You guys nailed it with these. Oh, and you should start saving for another lathe, looks as though your GF will be needing her own.:hatsoff:


----------



## DKMD (Apr 14, 2013)

Nicely done! I think that mahogany stopper is my favorite, but there's not a bad one in the bunch.


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 14, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! I think that mahogany stopper is my favorite, but there's not a bad one in the bunch.



That is the vampire dagger stopper. Lol. 

Thank you all for the kind words. 

They can out much better than anticipated. The CA and wax really makes them pop.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 14, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done! I think that mahogany stopper is my favorite, but there's not a bad one in the bunch.
> ...



Dude she will stab you with that for making fun of her design 
Doc is right - there isn't a bad one in the bunch. The FBE would have to get my vote.
What's even nicer is that she shares your hobby. That's awesome 
Scott


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol we have been poking each other with it!


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 14, 2013)

Very nice pieces!  It makes me even more anxious for my lathe to get here - seeing how good a newbie can get after turning for just a week. :teethlaugh:


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 16, 2013)

Can anyone give me an idea of how much they would charge for these?


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 16, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of how much they would charge for these?



Typically wood turned stoppers go fo between$15-$30 on Etsy. with the bulk being in the$20-25 range. I charge $22 for mine. For pricing ideas just go to Etsy type in what your looking for and you'll see a range. Obviously if your using $5 stoppers there more profit than say a $10 black titanium hardware kit.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh man I love that mahogany stopper! It reminds me of that traveling Gnome. They are all nice but the Gnome stopper is my favorite.


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the advice about etsy. I like how everyone's favs are the ones my girlfriend did. Lol. She is very proud. I'm hurt....lol jk


----------



## DKMD (Apr 16, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> ... I like how everyone's favs are the ones my girlfriend did. Lol. She is very proud. I'm hurt....lol jk



All the looks and all the turning talent... It just ain't fair, huh?


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 16, 2013)

They just like pickin on the new guy- I have to agree she is definitely cuter then you are by far- but I like the spalted one. But what would I know - I do not turn nor drink wine.......


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> They just like pickin on the new guy- I have to agree she is definitely cuter then you are by far- but I like the spalted one. But what would I know - I do not turn nor drink wine.......



I am still just a newbie. We have a saying in the Fire Dept. "If we dont pick on you....we dont like you!!" Ill just take that as the case here on the great WB too.


----------



## jdmeek2020 (Apr 26, 2013)

love these stoppers--- I am new to turning as well---it is addicting (wish i had a lathe at home though!) Good Stuff!
James


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 26, 2013)

Shane, super nice stoppers sir.... and I like the mahogany missle for sure. Arent ya glad I got ya hooked on turning? lol...... By the way, I ordered my Grizzly G0658 lathe this morning...... now the pacing begins until it gets here......... again. nice job to both of you!!!!!


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 27, 2013)

My Grizzly is great and yours is a step up. Youll love it! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## wingscuppedfeetdown (May 12, 2013)

gorgeous work!


----------

